# Murray Ram Rod



## COB (Jun 24, 2013)

Picked up this Murray Ram Rod Convertible a few days ago. Original paint and Ram Rod "Hugger" solid 20" tires. The bike is in pretty good shape; I have not even cleaned it up yet. Can anyone give me some info on this bike along with an approximate value? I think I am probably going to sell it. Thanks.


----------



## azhearseguy (Nov 22, 2013)

check out the Murray site! Tons of info and pictures> http://murrayeliminatormusclebikes.yuku.com/directory#.Uo9lXdF3tgV


----------



## azhearseguy (Jan 13, 2014)

this is from the 1970 Murray Wheel goods catalog.




and this is from the 1971 Wheel goods catalog.


----------



## joele19681 (Jan 21, 2014)

condition is pretty decent


----------

